# Indoor goats;Why my goats won't get out of the barn.



## NachoFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, so even reading just a few posts on here about goat behaviour I feel immensely better because my two five month old Alpine cross does are driving me BATTY!!! 

We finally got them contained behind some electric fence so I could put my vegetable garden in without worrying that they would eat their way through it but now a new problem, they don't want to be outside!!  The fence runs off the sliding door from the barn and in the morning I put them outside and shut the door.  They do EVERYTHING within their power to get back into the barn.  Nudging the door open, running at it full tilt every time I open it to change water.  It's getting ridonkulous!!  They're getting big and strong and I'm having to handle them pretty roughly just to keep them from shoving their way inside every time I open the door.  

WHY DO THEY WANT IN THERE SO BAD??!?!?  There's plenty of food and forage and shade and water and even FUN outside!!!  If I leave the barn door open they spend the entire day in the barn trying to get stuck on/in/under something and peeing and pooping unecessarily in their stall.  

Oh, and a complete side note...I don't know how to clip hooves, the videos on You Tube were only slightly helpful, and I'm not sure I'm doing it properly and I don't want to hurt them...any advice for a first timer?  Do you think a horse farrier would do goat hooves for me?


----------



## NachoFarm (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh and as well concerning behaviour, whenever I have one of my human kids out in the barn/pasture with me, the one doe will rear up and appear to challenge my kids with her horns.  They came to us at 8 weeks with their horns still intact and man, now I know why people disbud.  Why are they doing this specifically to my kids and how can I strongly discourage it?


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have a goat mentor around or anyone that could come over to help with their hooves the first time.  I've found that watching someone in real-life beats youtube hands down.  You and the kids need to start putting the goats in their place with the head butting.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

Trimming hooves is relatively easy after you've done it a few times.  Just keep at it.  Practice makes perfect after all  

Wanting to be in the barn?  My goats like to come in for a while and then they'll go back out and then they're back in and so on.  

Headbutting / rearing toward your human children...nip this in the bud.  Teach your kids to be authoritative with the goats.  The goats need to see them as higher in the pecking order.


----------

